# Upcoming IBC show - Florida



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.ibcbettas.org/show/first-coast-bettas/

First Coast Bettas International show is May 21-22!


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm thinking about going just to see the bettas. I've never gone to one before, though, so any suggestions?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Go, and be friendly. We're all just people, and everyone loves talking about their hobby. Saturday the hours are listed when the show floor is open to the public. If you want a beautiful new fish and can only go one day, check with the show chair and see if the room is open before the auction. Usually they are open 30 minutes to an hour before. Fish to for anywhere from $5 to $50 generally. Beware impulse purchases...haha. There will be wild pairs for sale and once you see them you'll want a spare planted 10 or 20 for them to go in!


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

Im going to the auction om the 22nd in clearwater  several of my friends are going to, and i know bill who is helping to run it. I cant go to the show on the 21st though, thats the same day as the aquatic clun of pasco countys monthly meeting and i have to bring fish to that.
Anyways, here is a link to pics from last years first coast betta show http://missina.net/fish/fishphotos/FIrstCoastBettaShow/


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Is this event free to go to? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

Autumncrossing said:


> Is this event free to go to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, but if u want to enter the show, its $2 per fish. And you need money if you want to bid in the auction 

And if we are super lucky, there might be a bigger show next year in orlando..but i do t know if i should say anything about that just yet :-D

And on another note, if you live in central florida and want to meet other fish geeks, please check out the tampa bay aquarium society and the aquatic club of pasco county. We have a bunch of betta breeders around here!


Missina


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Missinasworld said:


> Yea, but if u want to enter the show, its $2 per fish. And you need money if you want to bid in the auction
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice that would be great!! I'm coming from Oviedo just on the outskirts of Orlando . I just went to the Florida Aquarium in Tampa this past weekend it was incredible! Thanks for the heads up !


----------



## alecmerkel (Sep 17, 2015)

I might be showing, trying to grow out my current spawn to show size!


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

I will be going!!

Not going to enter Mister Rogers this year though, as this is my first time even attending and have no idea about anything. haha

I'm very excited.


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

Tomorrow is the day!

I am just attending, not showing this round, I wont be able to be there until 11:15, will they let me in? lol


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Can we just show up tomorrow for the auction? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Some photos of the auction if anyone is interested 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

The show was a lot of fun and had some amazing fish in it. I am really hoping that we get to host the convention in Orlando..and if so I have already volunteered to take off from work to help set up and break down the show! I did not get any splendens in the auction..I really wanted a pair of blues and I had hoped my friend Mike would win the yellow pair so that I could breed them for him..but alas I did not and he did not. BUT that is OK because what I left with was 2, yes 2, pairs of betta unimaculata and a pair of young betta falx.  and all for $72!
so here are some show photos:
























this shows all the show bettas that were auctioned off  not including he wilds because they were in larger containers
















I think the marbles here went as a pair in the auction








this cutie belongs to a member of my local fish club, the Aquatic Club of Pasco County








red are always a fav at the shows








I took this guy home with me 








I don't know who won the yellow pair but MAN I really wish my friend had won them. they went for the most money out of all the auction fish. 


 guess I need to enter some fish next time. if you ever get a chance to make it to a show, please go, its really neat and you get to see some amazing fish!


Missina


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Missinasworld said:


> The show was a lot of fun and had some amazing fish in it. I am really hoping that we get to host the convention in Orlando..and if so I have already volunteered to take off from work to help set up and break down the show! I did not get any splendens in the auction..I really wanted a pair of blues and I had hoped my friend Mike would win the yellow pair so that I could breed them for him..but alas I did not and he did not. BUT that is OK because what I left with was 2, yes 2, pairs of betta unimaculata and a pair of young betta falx.  and all for $72!
> so here are some show photos:
> 
> 
> ...




Ah ha! So you were the one who won those giant fish . I'm really hoping it will be in Orlando too!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribbler (Mar 11, 2016)

Please have it in Orlando next year! I would have loved to come. Was just a little too far during finals for me to drive :/


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Golden State Bettas had considered putting out a bid for the convention for next year, but we've decided we aren't ready and are hoping for 2018 instead. I don't know which other clubs had thought about putting in bids aside from Florida. Crossing my fingers for you guys. The conventions are absolute heaps of fun, and you will have a blast.


----------

